# Let me share my tale of woe, in limerick form:



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

I need some help. Let me explain: 

I discovered this hobby last year,
A Christmas present I fear.
A guppy was given
For my desk was so barren,
A gift from the wife, so sincere.

I researched the cursed internet,
To keep him alive one would bet.
In the process I found
Planted tanks to astound
I was hooked like a fish in a net.

It has now been nearly a year.
Three tanks, more to come I fear.
But the office is fishless,
And the boss could not care less,
Permission to aquascape is clear.

What I see on the web: most divine!
Frameless tanks, one must be mine!
Searching in vain
I find not one for my pain,
Even eBay has failed me this time.

ADA offers one I do see.
The right sized cube, perfect for me!
Price with shipping is high,
But time it takes, oh my!
Eight weeks is too long (ADD)

I called FIVE tank makers last week:
Only one did my business even seek.
He doesn’t make tanks
But offered his thanks,
And left me without paddle, up the creek.

And here is my trouble to date:
No frameless tanks exist in this state.
12 inch cube is my need,
Cash to spend, plans to feed,
A tank without frame for my bait.

I have asked on the forums before.
“Make one yourself” some do implore.
But I have projects at home,
Kitchen remodel on my own,
No time left for yet one more chore.

So I ask once again, all of you:
Have you any idea what to do?
I’m ready to pay
Cash or credit today,
For frameless tanks, used or brand new.

Seriously, any ideas at this point?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, well done ! Lovely limerick !


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Did you try www.aquariumobsessed.com?


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Amber, thanks!

Grandpastoroffools , every time I see your sig line I can't help but think "What is he talking about? I didn't see any mention of shrimps in that post." So... good sig line.

Anyway,
I just sent off a quote request to aquarium obsessed. I think I did this a couple of weeks back, but I might be confused siince I have been calling and emailing so many places for this. 

I just don't get it, there are so many people on our forums that want frameless tanks, and yet I can't find them anywhere. Ah well, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

And when you find one somewhere,
Make us all real aware.
For I hope that sometime,
When you are back on line,
You will show us a pic of it there.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

osteomata

Rimless tanks are much harder and more expensive to manufacture. 
If you have the time to read a tomb try reading this thread  from the plantedtank forum. He made a large clear-glass rimless ADA style tank and shares his trial and tribulations.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

You guys just crack me up. I wish I had half the talent. Then maybe I could build the tank for you.

:toimonst:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Osteomata said:


> Grandpastoroffools , every time I see your sig line I can't help but think "What is he talking about? I didn't see any mention of shrimps in that post." So... good sig line.


Yeah, I'm thinking of changing it soon. It's supposed to be a hint that people using "shrimps" as the plural for shrimp are using improper grammar. The only time you would say "shrimps" for example would be...Mr. Soandso shrimps for a living. Anyway, I digress.

I've contacted Aquarium Obsessed in the past and he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Funny, every tank I've owned for several years is rimless.
I have 1-2-3-5-10-20-40 gal rimless tanks. 13 total.

I have shown them for sale on line in the Bay area. I was able to shipping them. I recently sent 10, 2, and 3 for about 130$ that have curved fronts, glass, rimlessless.

I do not think they are being made anymore as they have issues selling them.
They are made in Hong Kong and often sold as sets.

The ADA 75 gal tanks are nice and reasonable for the $$, about 480$ from Aqua Forest in SF and they will ship(runs about 100$).

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's input.
Tom,
I am specifically looking for a 12" inche cube, but I am willing to be flexible if something comes close to that size. I have seen a number of people refer to rimless tanks in California, but they simply have not reached Florida at all.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Ogden Nash wrote this:

Whales have calves
Cats have kittens
Bears have cubs
Bats have bittens
Swans have cignets
Seals have puppies
But guppies just have little guppies.


----------

